# Gedo Chang, Tammy Parlour and Hapkido in London



## DrDeath (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi to everyone!!!
I am very interested in hapkido and really want to start training in the nearest future, however, here in London there are just a few opportunities to  do it. One of dojangs I have found here belongs to the school of GM Gedo Chang and the head instructor there is  Tammy Parlour. 
Can anyone please comment on the Gedo Changs school and the London dojang in particular? How it differs from other hapkido schools? Can you may be also recommend another school in London to look at?
I have made some research on the web but I couldnt find many comments on Changs school. Actually one of them said that Chang has removed many techniques from hapkido that he considers to dangerous.. Is it true?
Thanks a lot in advance!!!!


----------



## spud (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry Dr But being in Australia I cant give you any first hand information & I havent heard anything about the school in Question youre inquiring about.  May I suggest you have a look at this web site I know they have schools listed in England & these people I believe to be honest & trustworthy.  I have no link or ties with them but they are very helpful to anyone in need. 

   The link is www.koreahapkidofederation.net please let me know how things go for you & good luck in the future.


----------



## DrDeath (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks, mate,
I will try to get some info there


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't know if this helps. Maybe 20 years ago, I went to see Master Chang's school in Lombard, IL (USA) with a buddy. We were both TKD BB's at the time. We were both very impressed w/ Master Chang at that time. He taught the class we saw. I doubt it's gotten anything but better since then.

I know that don't tell ya much. But I woulda mentioned if I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 22, 2005)

My old Hapkido Instructor studied under Master Chang.

I visted his school once.  

The man impressed me.

For Hapkido.  After 2 years of study, the art itself didn't impress me much.  But that's not to say the art is bad, it was just wrong for me.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 22, 2005)

I can't help you with any information, but I do want to welcome you to MartialTalk. Maybe you could a few classes and form your own opinion?


----------

